
Rejection by Palantir - marvindanig
https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/9mvjqz/rejected_by_palantir_30_seconds_after_i_filled/
======
throwaway5250
There is absolutely zero chance that he was rejected in 30s based on
ethnicity. No matter how unethical you might think a corporation might be,
none would be stupid enough to implement a policy so obviously illegal.

~~~
viggity
And yet, Harvard and all the Ivys do it all the time.

~~~
throwaway5250
Not in 30s.

Having some undesirable demographics myself, I'm quite aware that corporations
discriminate illegally. It's so easy to hide, though, and so costly not to do
so, that imagining this as an example seems a bit silly.

------
milespj
I am guessing he was already in the queue to be rejected, but they wanted to
capture the demographic data first.

------
nafizh
I have zero sympathy for people applying to a company known for doing shady
things for Governments.

~~~
atemerev
Really? Palantir is a real time geoanalytics platform. Among their customers
are police departments, municipal governments, emergency response agencies,
and, well, intelligence agencies. None of these are intrinsically bad.

------
brador
No. The demo survey is the last piece of the application process. Once
completed your application was finalized, processed, and the rejection email
is sent.

If they ask the demo questions before interview it is likely to lead into
accusations of bias.

Now, if pushed to court, they will have paper to backup that you were rejected
at stage X, before the demo survey was sent.

------
chasedehan
I'm sure Palantir wasn't explicitly doing this - the blowback would be far too
severe.

Although, I am hugely cynical and always "decline to identify" whenever I'm
asked.

------
dccoolgai
Consider yourself very lucky. They dragged me through a month worth of
interviews and wasted so much of my time. I wish they would have rejected me
aftet 30 seconds.

------
adamnemecek
How is this excusable again? My only consolation is that this will eventually
backfire due to them not hiring based on skill.

~~~
seattle_spring
Seems pretty obvious to me that they were rejected earlier in the day. The
rejection triggered 2 batch jobs: One to gather applicant demographics and one
to notify of their status. The timing was unfortunate, but almost certainly a
pure coincidence.

Cue lazy "shill" accusations in 3... 2...

~~~
novembermike
Or the application was rejected but they only send rejections to completed
applications. There's a lot of reasonable explanations.

------
madeuptempacct
Doubt anything associated with Thiel is rejecting based on "male", especially
for technical positions.

